# In the lair of the enemy



## Confessor (Sep 7, 2008)

Today, I just finished my first day at Ohio Northern University, a secular school that, from my experience thus far, seems to firmly embrace the values of man.

For example, in one large ice-breaking session earlier today, an activity we had to do within a decently large group of people was to say our name and state something we like to do. The extremely large room (which contained a few basketball courts and a full-size track) contained almost entirely freshmen, but there were a few upperclassmen there. One of the upperclassmen stated his name and that he liked to drink, followed by some cheers and high fives -- which were supposed to occur if anyone agreed with him. What was even more surprising is that prior to his turn in the circle, no one had mentioned anything borderline debaucherous (e.g. "I like roller coasters," "I'm afraid of heights," etc.). Later, too, the same guy invited everyone in the circle to a party at what I presume to be his fraternity's house later in the night.

When he asked me if I wanted to go, I told him I wasn't planning on it -- I hate to equivocate or pretend to be considerate in order not to "hurt his feelings," especially in a matter as grave as this -- and that I had been involved with it before and preferred not to be involved anymore. Even with this last qualification (which I had hoped would spark him to ask _why_ I stopped), he moved on, and I could tell he regarded me as weird or as just another college student who hadn't been exposed enough to the "real world" to really enjoy partying.

Even though I had known siding with Christ rather than with the world would always garner feelings of rejection, I still feel the pain. Even this mild feeling of rejection resulting from a simple "no thanks" was enough to make me remember how much I am going to pass over for Christ -- partying, girls, etc.

This is a massive area of temptation for me as I strive to expand Christ's kingdom for me, and I would absolutely love your assistance through prayer. I have six years to go at this school, and I would love nothing more than to associate myself with godly individuals (and, God willing, a godly woman). Unfortunately, these are extremely difficult to come by at a worldly university, but nothing at all is impossible for God.

So brothers, please pray for me to continue to strive for Christ amid the debauchery of worldly passions. Thank you.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 7, 2008)

Ben 

May God grant you the grace to be a light in a dark place.

There's nothing more relieving than finding a godly wife.

Godspeed,


----------



## Zenas (Sep 7, 2008)

Be thankful you are where you are.

There are places like Ole Miss and other good ol' universities here in the South where, if you aren't in a fraternity or sorority, you don't exist. 

People kill themselves, literally, over not getting into the right Greek organization or not being invited to the cool parties. There are girls who will come to my university to get into our chapter of *insert sorority here* and then transfer to the college they really wanted to go to so they can be in that sorority there. Something like over 90% of the Ole Miss campus is Greek. University of Tennessee is similar from what I can surmise. 

I'm assuming you can be socially functional and not be in the Greek system where you are, which is a blessing. While the general populace may promote the values that the Greek system champions, that is to be expected. At least there are no mechanisims of complete exclusion in place to trap you should you go against the grain.

Do not be so bleak after your first day either. There are other lights, you just have to look. I guarantee you there aren't 10,000 heathens with you being the only believer on that campus. Odds are there are groups of believers who will be making themselves visible and available to people like yourself. Reformed University Fellowship served this role for me and my fiancee' on our campus. I don't know if they have a minister on your campus, but there should still be places like Campus Crusade for Christ, Young Life, etc. There are others, but it's not like you're going to Covanent College either (Covanent has its heathens too, i guarantee it.)


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 7, 2008)

Praying for you brother. I went to a liberal catholic university where the Nun in charge of "spiritual activities" referred to God as He/She. A lot of sin at the college. I contributed to a lot of it.

It was at the end of my second year there that my life began to change and this garnered some teasing from friends that I "got religion" and was now "Mr. Holy." But praise God that they saw a change other than merely with the mouth. 


One time, living in the men's dorms, my Catholic friend (in jest) bought a stereo system bigger than anyone else's (to combat the rap I think) and stole one of my pastor's preaching tapes and would play sermons at 3am as loud as possible in the dorms over the sound of the others' music. A weird time.

I was respected and by the end of my college stay I had accomplished a lot, made a lot of friends and hopefully won respect for the Gospel. I even found a wonderful Christian wife before I graduated and started dating, getting married a year later (once I had some money to afford a wife...I graduated with 75 USD in the bank).

Hang in there or find a Christian school. If you persevere and keep a cheerful disposition in the midst of a wicked and perverse generation you could make the faith very attractive on your campus and be the start of prayer meetings or other fellowship activites and you could make your own social network that does not need to get drunk to have fun. There are still 7,000 that have not bowed their knee to Baal and I am sure there are other believers that you can connect with and mutually strengthen and the Lord may be placing you providentially rigth where you are to give the Gospel to some of your lot classmates that are cahsing the fleeting things of this world.



One last word of caution: If you are unmarried, beware of who you date. There's lots of pretty college girls that will make you forget holiness really quick unless you give yourself a list of Absolute No's to check yourself before you date or hang out with females. The eyes can take you where your common sense says not to go...


----------



## Herald (Sep 7, 2008)

Ben,

If you're living on campus find out if there are any Christian student organizations. Even the most ungodly of schools has a few saints planted in different areas. It may encourage your faith to establish relationships with these saints to help keep yourself from temptation and sin. Not living on campus? Then stay active in your local church. Allow your church family to be a source of strength. 

Praying for you.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 7, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> One last word of caution: If you are unmarried, beware of who you date. There's lots of pretty college girls that will make you forget holiness really quick unless you give yourself a list of Absolute No's to check yourself before you date or hang out with females. The eyes can take you where your common sense says not to go...



Dear Sir, 

Take heed to this prophesy, please do. I urge you to listen to this by Ravi Zacharias "I, Isaac, Take Thee, Rebecca". It is a two part series at RZIM. 

We will be praying for you; arm yourself for temptations that are going to be an onslaught like never before. Prepare yourself with regulations to stay holy. I could tell you story after story of my years in the Navy right out of high school but all I can do is urge the guarding of your mind, for your are in Sodom and Nineveh, as I was. 

Have you heard of Way of the Master Radio with Todd Friel, Ray Comfort and Kirk Cameron? Google it - get their podcast and learn their way of evangelism (very biblical and law based). It will bring instruction, and ways to show your class the law of God (then possibly grace...).


----------

